# Where can I find this roller bracket



## fishslayer77 (Dec 5, 2009)

did you try meltra trailers 461-1193


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What make is the trailer?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> What make is the trailer?


It's a continental AL one, do you think it's a factory part?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Possibly, not sure. Is it possible to use a piece of AL angle on each side and bolt to the frame? Kinda DIY bracket.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Possibly, not sure. Is it possible to use a piece of AL angle on each side and bolt to the frame? Kinda DIY bracket.


Nah, too near the bow, hull is too heavy I think to hold up under a 2-piece bracket.

-T


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Not a continental standard part. How old is the trailer? I can do some checking. It looks like if it is a Continental it has had heavy mods.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm sure an aluminum shop could fab one up easy enough


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I'm smoking crack.. It's not a conti trailer, it's a float-on. 

Here's some better shots at the bracket:










And the area I want to put the new roller:


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Tom I thought that looked like a Float On bracket. We really like their trailers. They are on rt 60 about 1/2 mile west of I 95 on the south side. I only have good things to say about them.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom I thought that looked like a Float On bracket. We really like their trailers. They are on rt 60 about 1/2 mile west of I 95 on the south side. I only have good things to say about them.
> 
> Best regards,
> Frank_S


Frank, this has been a great trailer. Really easy to adjust and I can honestly say it's the best towing trailer I've had. For whatever reason it rides like a cadillac back there. I just need to get that roller on it and it's perfect.

-T


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

how about these???? i put these under my old mako and they worked awesome! they arent adjustable though but from the looks of things the height it about right
www.championtrailers.com pn#816 theyre really solid 3/16" thick industrial gavanized steel


----------

